# Advice on Culiacan, is it too dangerous too live there?



## VanVader

I recently came to a verbal agreement for a job in Culiacan, Mexico. Before applying, I, of course, knew of its reputation, but did not consider it to be a deal-breaker. Recently however, I have been hearing new information that suggests it might be as dangerous as the reports make it out to be. In speaking with a few people, some Mexican nationals, they have said that no one leaves at night for fear of violence, and that it is not unusual to seem armed gangs outside of shopping centers. To me, this sounds a bit exaggerated, but I would like to avoid signing a contract to spend a year of my life in a city without being sure it would be safe for me.

Is there anyone who lives, has lived, or visited Culiacan recently who can vouch either for its safety or its danger? Absolutely any information you can provide would be much appreciated. 

Additionally, my salary is approximately 25,000 American Dollars a year starting. For a single adult, is this sufficient to be comfortable in Culiacan, or am I getting paid barely a living wage.


----------



## Darren Alexander

VanVader said:


> I recently came to a verbal agreement for a job in Culiacan, Mexico. Before applying, I, of course, knew of its reputation, but did not consider it to be a deal-breaker. Recently however, I have been hearing new information that suggests it might be as dangerous as the reports make it out to be. In speaking with a few people, some Mexican nationals, they have said that no one leaves at night for fear of violence, and that it is not unusual to seem armed gangs outside of shopping centers. To me, this sounds a bit exaggerated, but I would like to avoid signing a contract to spend a year of my life in a city without being sure it would be safe for me.
> 
> Is there anyone who lives, has lived, or visited Culiacan recently who can vouch either for its safety or its danger? Absolutely any information you can provide would be much appreciated.
> 
> Additionally, my salary is approximately 25,000 American Dollars a year starting. For a single adult, is this sufficient to be comfortable in Culiacan, or am I getting paid barely a living wage.



Well... I asked a Mexican national and she says, yes, it is dangerous. There are a lot of narco traficante there. I live in Cuernavaca, Morelos and was nearby, when a body was found with the head severed. Also there were more bodies found on the freeway and more found a bit further away, hung from the freeway and shot to death. For me, that is the only crazy shtuff that went on. But that is Cuernavaca. If you are comfortable with a tougher city and know how to carry yourself and not to stare and things that might annoy someone less friendly, then... go for it. hehe You would make about 27K $$$ a month, which for 1, is fine. You can rent for around 5K to 8K a month and food is cheap, too. You can pay a maid for a full days work, for about $15O to $2OO pesos a day. They cook, too! And wow.. the food is sooooo good here! If there was a chance to advance in your job and maybe go somewhere else in Mexico... me, I would go for it. And if you speak the language, even better.

Suerte!


----------



## VanVader

Thank you,

I do speak Spanish, and its actually my goal to live and work in a Spanish speaking country. I am not intending to make this a permanent career, but more to simply get my foot in the door for other opportunities that might present themselves after the year contract is up.


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you are not 'involved with anything to do with drugs', you will be fine. Just don't hang out in bars, etc. Enjoy your time in Mexico.


----------



## moisheh

I am afraid that RV Gringos advice is dated. At one time his statement was sage but not now. Culiacan is an interestring city. Lots of money from the Agri industries and the support for the Narco traficantes. Want a hummer: They have lots in stock. Want it armorproofed: No problem. Want a huge diamond for your girl: They have it. Many of the streets are dangerous but I doubt you would be in those areas at night. There are drive bys and shoot outs between the police and the gangs. These can be anywhere. We have a Mexican friend whose nephew was living on the outskirts. He returned to Sonoar as he felt it was like living in a prison. In many areas the locals do not go out after dark. Another problem is the kidnappings and car jackings We have visited the city during the day and enjoyed our trip. Good restaurants and the shrine to Jesus Malverede is a must see ( do a google). But I would never consider living in Culiacan or anywhere else in that state. Even Mazatlan!! 
Moisheh


----------



## monika992

*I am a Gringa living in Culiacan...*

Hi VanVader,

It was interesting for me to stumble upon your post. I just moved to Culiacan a few days ago. Let me start by saying that there don't appear to be any other gringos living here, so I hope I can serve as some source of advice for you, since I was looking for some before I came here and didn't find any.. I looked online and found two girls who had been here teaching English and left because they hated it, and shared horror stories about it...

I came to live with my boyfriend, who is Mexican, and is currently living here for work. He's been living here since January, and to date, hasn't seen any shoot outs or dead bodies or anything like that. I've only been here a few days so I can't give extensive advice, but I would say I probably wouldn't want to live here if I didn't already know someone here. He's great because he can drive me everywhere and accompany me everywhere, which makes me feel safer. I don't know if you are a guy or a girl, but I think it would be more difficult to be a single female living here. The people don't strike me as friendly as in other parts of the country (I've lived and traveled in other cities in Mexico so I speak from experience).

I agree to an extent about what RV ****** says - that if you are not involved with buying, selling, or taking drugs, you wouldn't be a target for violence, which is usually very targeted...the narcos know who they are killing and usually have their own reasons for it. However, one of the girls who taught English told me she had been in a sushi restaurant that got held up by armed robbers....that was the final straw for her.

However, I would say that if you had the option to go to another city, you probably should go somewhere else over Culiacan (that is coming from my boyfriend). I can't give more advice since I haven't been here that long so I haven't seen anything scary....and hopefully I won't....in general it is quite a modern city (the drug money shows - lots of new and modern buildings...stores...etc...which is nice)...but is lacks the colonial charm of a lot of other Mexican cities. I think it might be more difficult to make friends and feel safe going out at night, which is a definite con. But if you don't mind keeping to yourself, staying inside during the evenings, being careful what you do and say when you are out, you would probably be fine. But do you want to live like that? I wouldn't want to long term and hopefully we will only be here for another 6-8 months. 

Again, though, from what I've seen so far, it isn't an all out war zone in the streets or anything. To that extent I think the media exaggerates it. But then again, in a moment's notice I could have an experience that changes my point of view. I mostly keep to myself though and work at home and stay inside and only go out with my boyfriend. Not an ideal life, but when we do go out, it's fine, and the restaurants and malls are nice.

If you do come, let me know - it would be nice to have another ******/a friend! I hope this advice helps.


----------



## VanVader

Thanks for the advice everyone. I have decided to take the job. I am not a big partier or night owl, so its not like I will be prowling the streets at night. I figure I will keep my nose clean and do my job. If its too much, its only a year contract.


----------



## monika992

Good luck! I think you will have a fine experience. Let me know if you would like to meet up for coffee or something once you've arrived and gotten settled.  Suerte!


----------



## HolyMole

*Culiacan traffic*

It's been 5 years since we stayed overnight in Culiacan, on the way south to Mazatlan, (a nice hotel, La Riviera, 480 pesos), and, not to make light of a serious issue like safety/security, we were more intimidated by Culiacan's traffic and lousy road signs than by the narcos that we'd been led to believe are on every street corner.

We've since learned to bypass Culiacan, only because every time we tried going through it, we got lost. Too bad, because it's not an unattractive city.


----------



## RVGRINGO

During your stay, be sure to travel and explore other parts of Mexico. We've just returned from a week along the Pacific Coast, north and south of Puerto Vallarta, and had a great time. Tourists were in evidence and a cruise ship made a call while we were in PV. Prices in PV were shocking for those of us who live in other parts of Mexico; it is a tourist destination and they 'get it when they can'.


----------



## VanVader

Well believe me, I intend to stick around on here and see Mexico for all its worth. First step on a dream.


----------



## Cruz

*Hello*



VanVader said:


> I recently came to a verbal agreement for a job in Culiacan, Mexico. Before applying, I, of course, knew of its reputation, but did not consider it to be a deal-breaker. Recently however, I have been hearing new information that suggests it might be as dangerous as the reports make it out to be. In speaking with a few people, some Mexican nationals, they have said that no one leaves at night for fear of violence, and that it is not unusual to seem armed gangs outside of shopping centers. To me, this sounds a bit exaggerated, but I would like to avoid signing a contract to spend a year of my life in a city without being sure it would be safe for me.
> 
> Is there anyone who lives, has lived, or visited Culiacan recently who can vouch either for its safety or its danger? Absolutely any information you can provide would be much appreciated.
> 
> Additionally, my salary is approximately 25,000 American Dollars a year starting. For a single adult, is this sufficient to be comfortable in Culiacan, or am I getting paid barely a living wage.


Contrats on your new job, I myself will be moving there for a while. I'm from TX feel free to reply and see if you ever want to hang out. i dont have friends there at all just my fiance and little girl. good luck once again and be safe.


----------



## mexicanadian

*Beinvenidos*



VanVader said:


> I recently came to a verbal agreement for a job in Culiacan, Mexico. Before applying, I, of course, knew of its reputation, but did not consider it to be a deal-breaker. Recently however, I have been hearing new information that suggests it might be as dangerous as the reports make it out to be. In speaking with a few people, some Mexican nationals, they have said that no one leaves at night for fear of violence, and that it is not unusual to seem armed gangs outside of shopping centers. To me, this sounds a bit exaggerated, but I would like to avoid signing a contract to spend a year of my life in a city without being sure it would be safe for me.
> 
> Is there anyone who lives, has lived, or visited Culiacan recently who can vouch either for its safety or its danger? Absolutely any information you can provide would be much appreciated.
> 
> Additionally, my salary is approximately 25,000 American Dollars a year starting. For a single adult, is this sufficient to be comfortable in Culiacan, or am I getting paid barely a living wage.


I have been living here for 7 months now. I have not had any bad experiences while here. One thing I will mention is be careful when using bank machines. Take care and good luck.


----------



## MISSELY

VanVader said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I have decided to take the job. I am not a big partier or night owl, so its not like I will be prowling the streets at night. I figure I will keep my nose clean and do my job. If its too much, its only a year contract.



Hi.. 

I am an expat from Canada who has been living here in Mexico for 20 years, and will be visiting schools in Culiacan this school year as an International Sales Rep for a very well known Childrens book distributor.

If it is not too much to ask, what school will you be working at? I would love to visit when I am there. 

My e mail is [email protected]

MissEly


----------



## cancion

*some details*



monika992 said:


> Hi VanVader,
> 
> It was interesting for me to stumble upon your post. I just moved to Culiacan a few days ago. Let me start by saying that there don't appear to be any other gringos living here, so I hope I can serve as some source of advice for you, since I was looking for some before I came here and didn't find any.. I looked online and found two girls who had been here teaching English and left because they hated it, and shared horror stories about it...
> 
> I came to live with my boyfriend, who is Mexican, and is currently living here for work. He's been living here since January, and to date, hasn't seen any shoot outs or dead bodies or anything like that. I've only been here a few days so I can't give extensive advice, but I would say I probably wouldn't want to live here if I didn't already know someone here. He's great because he can drive me everywhere and accompany me everywhere, which makes me feel safer. I don't know if you are a guy or a girl, but I think it would be more difficult to be a single female living here. The people don't strike me as friendly as in other parts of the country (I've lived and traveled in other cities in Mexico so I speak from experience).
> 
> I agree to an extent about what RV ****** says - that if you are not involved with buying, selling, or taking drugs, you wouldn't be a target for violence, which is usually very targeted...the narcos know who they are killing and usually have their own reasons for it. However, one of the girls who taught English told me she had been in a sushi restaurant that got held up by armed robbers....that was the final straw for her.
> 
> However, I would say that if you had the option to go to another city, you probably should go somewhere else over Culiacan (that is coming from my boyfriend). I can't give more advice since I haven't been here that long so I haven't seen anything scary....and hopefully I won't....in general it is quite a modern city (the drug money shows - lots of new and modern buildings...stores...etc...which is nice)...but is lacks the colonial charm of a lot of other Mexican cities. I think it might be more difficult to make friends and feel safe going out at night, which is a definite con. But if you don't mind keeping to yourself, staying inside during the evenings, being careful what you do and say when you are out, you would probably be fine. But do you want to live like that? I wouldn't want to long term and hopefully we will only be here for another 6-8 months.
> 
> Again, though, from what I've seen so far, it isn't an all out war zone in the streets or anything. To that extent I think the media exaggerates it. But then again, in a moment's notice I could have an experience that changes my point of view. I mostly keep to myself though and work at home and stay inside and only go out with my boyfriend. Not an ideal life, but when we do go out, it's fine, and the restaurants and malls are nice.
> 
> If you do come, let me know - it would be nice to have another ******/a friend! I hope this advice helps.


*Hello,
My name is Cristian, and I might be move to Culiacan from September this year, together with my wife. I will receive a monthly salary of 16.250 mexican pesos, and I want to ask you a few questions:
1-in your opinion this salary is good or a bad deal?
2-please give me some average prices of monthly rent in Cuilacan (a one bedroom apartment in a good and safe zone to live)
3-is it safe to live there?
Thank you in advance, and I will be grateful if you reply me.
Cristian*


----------



## RVGRINGO

Your salary appears to be just about the same minimum level that immigration requires for an expat retiree who wants to live in Mexico. My guess is that you will have to live quite conservatively for two of you to live on that amount.
Your employer will sponsor you for your visa. What about your wife?


----------



## monika992

cancion said:


> *Hello,
> My name is Cristian, and I might be move to Culiacan from September this year, together with my wife. I will receive a monthly salary of 16.250 mexican pesos, and I want to ask you a few questions:
> 1-in your opinion this salary is good or a bad deal?
> 2-please give me some average prices of monthly rent in Cuilacan (a one bedroom apartment in a good and safe zone to live)
> 3-is it safe to live there?
> Thank you in advance, and I will be grateful if you reply me.
> Cristian*


Hi Cristian:

Would you be teaching? A monthly salary of 16.250 pesos seems reasonable for a teacher here. Anything here above 10.000 pesos is considered a "good" salary. I think it would be especially fine for a single person, but are you planning to support your wife on this salary as well? You can definitely do it but you might have to live a bit more conservatively.

We rent a one bedroom apartment in the center of town for 3.600 Pesos per month. It's a really nice place and the area if fine. You can find even more luxury apartments for more expensive though, and less nice for less money, but I think the price we pay is reasonable for the place we have. Las Quintas is another nice area but the nicer areas aren't necessarily safer.

It's safe here if you aren't involved in buying, selling, or taking drugs. I don't go out alone at night and kind of keep to myself. I haven't seen anything bad in the two months I've lived here (knock on wood)...but I won't deny that a LOT of violent, bad stuff does take place in the city but the likelihood of you being caught in a gun battle or seeing dead bodies on the street is pretty rare if you aren't involved in narco life in any way.

Let me know if you have any more questions..happy to help. And let me do know if you end up moving here! It would be nice to meet other expats.


----------



## cancion

*thank you*



monika992 said:


> Hi Cristian:
> 
> Would you be teaching? A monthly salary of 16.250 pesos seems reasonable for a teacher here. Anything here above 10.000 pesos is considered a "good" salary. I think it would be especially fine for a single person, but are you planning to support your wife on this salary as well? You can definitely do it but you might have to live a bit more conservatively.
> 
> We rent a one bedroom apartment in the center of town for 3.600 Pesos per month. It's a really nice place and the area if fine. You can find even more luxury apartments for more expensive though, and less nice for less money, but I think the price we pay is reasonable for the place we have. Las Quintas is another nice area but the nicer areas aren't necessarily safer.
> 
> It's safe here if you aren't involved in buying, selling, or taking drugs. I don't go out alone at night and kind of keep to myself. I haven't seen anything bad in the two months I've lived here (knock on wood)...but I won't deny that a LOT of violent, bad stuff does take place in the city but the likelihood of you being caught in a gun battle or seeing dead bodies on the street is pretty rare if you aren't involved in narco life in any way.
> 
> Let me know if you have any more questions..happy to help. And let me do know if you end up moving here! It would be nice to meet other expats.


*Hello,

I won't be teaching, I will be the second oboe player in the Orquesta Sinfonica Sinaloa de las Artes. My wife have a master degree in English and French languages, she is also a translator, from both of this languages. I am an instrumental artist-oboe player. I guess that the first months we will have to live from my salary but I hope that she will manage to find something suitable for her studies. We ARE NOT involved in any way with drugs and we never plan to get involved in something like that.Please tell me do you think that we will manage to find something suitable for my wife studies (English-French languages/translator)?
Also , tell me about the current expenses there in Culiacan (the current bills, and the daily prices there). Thank you for all, Cristian*


----------



## monika992

Wow, that's interesting that you will be playing in the Orchestra. I have no clue if the salary you posted is good or bad for that kind of job!

I would imagine your wife may be able to get a job as an English or French teacher here. She could also think about doing freelance translation from home. I work from home here. I don't see the job market to be terrific here, to be honest..

Expenses are generally low. We pay about 600 pesos a month right now for electricity but we have our air conditioning on ALL the time. If you don't do that, it will be less than half that price. Our rent includes gas and water. 

Eating out is pretty cheap here. You can have a really nice meal for two people for 200-300 pesos. You can also get basic weekly groceries for less than 1000 pesos. 

Hope this helps! Good luck.



cancion said:


> *Hello,
> 
> I won't be teaching, I will be the second oboe player in the Orquesta Sinfonica Sinaloa de las Artes. My wife have a master degree in English and French languages, she is also a translator, from both of this languages. I am an instrumental artist-oboe player. I guess that the first months we will have to live from my salary but I hope that she will manage to find something suitable for her studies. We ARE NOT involved in any way with drugs and we never plan to get involved in something like that.Please tell me do you think that we will manage to find something suitable for my wife studies (English-French languages/translator)?
> Also , tell me about the current expenses there in Culiacan (the current bills, and the daily prices there). Thank you for all, Cristian*


----------



## cancion

monika992 said:


> Wow, that's interesting that you will be playing in the Orchestra. I have no clue if the salary you posted is good or bad for that kind of job!
> 
> I would imagine your wife may be able to get a job as an English or French teacher here. She could also think about doing freelance translation from home. I work from home here. I don't see the job market to be terrific here, to be honest..
> 
> Expenses are generally low. We pay about 600 pesos a month right now for electricity but we have our air conditioning on ALL the time. If you don't do that, it will be less than half that price. Our rent includes gas and water.
> 
> Eating out is pretty cheap here. You can have a really nice meal for two people for 200-300 pesos. You can also get basic weekly groceries for less than 1000 pesos.
> 
> Hope this helps! Good luck.



*Thank you for all the kindness that you reply to me. Do you feel safe in Culiacan?is it many thieves there? How much it will be a plain ticket from there to Europe? or to USA, or Canada?
Do they have internet there? How much it's cost a home internet? Thank you in advance. Cristian
*


----------



## monika992

cancion said:


> *Thank you for all the kindness that you reply to me. Do you feel safe in Culiacan?is it many thieves there? How much it will be a plain ticket from there to Europe? or to USA, or Canada?
> Do they have internet there? How much it's cost a home internet? Thank you in advance. Cristian
> *


I don't feel safe walking around alone at night. In the day, it's ok, but I don't go far from the apartment. I mostly stay at home or go out with my boyfriend. Yes, there are theives here. My boyfriend has had his car broken into several times. It is important to have an alarm on your apartment or house because people do try to break in.

It is expensive to fly from here to Europe - probably close to $1000 dollars. It depends where you fly to in the US, maybe $500-$800.

Internet is about $400 or $500 pesos a month I think. We get ours free through our apartment building though.


----------



## cancion

monika992 said:


> I don't feel safe walking around alone at night. In the day, it's ok, but I don't go far from the apartment. I mostly stay at home or go out with my boyfriend. Yes, there are theives here. My boyfriend has had his car broken into several times. It is important to have an alarm on your apartment or house because people do try to break in.
> 
> It is expensive to fly from here to Europe - probably close to $1000 dollars. It depends where you fly to in the US, maybe $500-$800.
> 
> Internet is about $400 or $500 pesos a month I think. We get ours free through our apartment building though.


*Thank you again. But I am quite intrigued by your replies, and that's because I have found statistics that says the criminality rate in Mexico is lover than in USA, or Brazil, etc... That the people of Mexico are peaceful and kind with the "gringos". How about the English language, do they speak or you'll have to speak Spanish? I think probably to refuse the job opportunity that Orchestra propose to me. 
*


----------



## RVGRINGO

cancion said:


> *Thank you again. But I am quite intrigued by your replies, and that's because I have found statistics that says the criminality rate in Mexico is lower than in USA, or Brazil, etc... That the people of Mexico are peaceful and kind with the "gringos"............................"
> *


Those reports are true, but as in any country, there are exceptions and all things vary by neighborhood, etc.
Yes, you will need to learn Spanish, it is the language of Mexico. Although many in the orchestra may be foreigners and speak various languages, the language of every day living will, of course, be Spanish. I perceive that you are already multi-lingual and suspect that learning will come quickly. So, don't be so quick to pass up a new experience if you really find it interesting. Mexico is a beautiful country and, if you have time, offers great variety in travel experiences, new culture, history, archeology and, of course, music. Many expats live in various areas of Mexico. In fact, I have a friend here who was originally from Romania, now a US citizen who retired to Mexico's Lake Chapala area and loves it.


----------



## cancion

RVGRINGO said:


> Those reports are true, but as in any country, there are exceptions and all things vary by neighborhood, etc.
> Yes, you will need to learn Spanish, it is the language of Mexico. Although many in the orchestra may be foreigners and speak various languages, the language of every day living will, of course, be Spanish. I perceive that you are already multi-lingual and suspect that learning will come quickly. So, don't be so quick to pass up a new experience if you really find it interesting. Mexico is a beautiful country and, if you have time, offers great variety in travel experiences, new culture, history, archeology and, of course, music. Many expats live in various areas of Mexico. In fact, I have a friend here who was originally from Romania, now a US citizen who retired to Mexico's Lake Chapala area and loves it.


*Thank you again. I imagine that in the orchestra is spoken English too, and concerning Spanish, myself and my wife have basic knowledge. I love Spanish , and I consider to be the 2nd language on Earth as beauty (after Romanian, of course- and by the way Romanian and Spanish are no such different -because both of them are Latin languages). Please tell me about the rent in Culiacan in a good zone-how higher or lower can it be? I imagine that I can learn Spanish fast , because English I've learned it after a book which had no cd / tape , only the phonetic translation .So...Spanish it won't be such a problem . I am worried about my wife, and if I'll be able to find her a place to work (nglish teacher/French teacher, or translator in those both languages) will be great. We could manage our expenses more effective. If you have some ideas in that direction, please write me. *


----------



## RVGRINGO

Unfortunately, I am from Chapala, Jalisco and I am not familiar with Culiacan, Sinaloa. I have been to Mazatlan, Sinaloa, south of Culiacan, and it is a beautiful city with fine beaches, resorts, etc. Unfortunately, the coast is too hot and humid for us in the summer months.


----------



## monika992

cancion said:


> *Thank you again. But I am quite intrigued by your replies, and that's because I have found statistics that says the criminality rate in Mexico is lover than in USA, or Brazil, etc... That the people of Mexico are peaceful and kind with the "gringos". How about the English language, do they speak or you'll have to speak Spanish? I think probably to refuse the job opportunity that Orchestra propose to me.
> *


Many crimes go unreported here, which could be why statistics show the crime rates to be lower here. If you take into account drug related crimes and murders, the rates of course rocket over rates of the US. Culiacan is one of the most notorious and dangerous cities in terms of drug related crimes. Over 1,500 people have been murdered in 2010 alone here in Sinaloa - 33 in the 2nd week of August alone. I would not call these statistics good by any means. (source: Asesinan a 33 personas en segunda semana de agosto). In the local newspaper, they list murder statistics like baseball scores. It is terrible.

Like I said, I have never seen anything myself, and I don't WANT TO. Which is precisely why I go out as little as possible. Mexicans treat gringos fine - that's not the issue. The issue is that a lot of ugly things happen here, and you have to be prepared for that. I don't want to scare you. It's possible to live here for a year and not see one murder or crime scene. But, out of many other places to live in Mexico, I would not necessarily choose Culiacan. I simply came here because my boyfriend (Mexican) was relocated here for work and I am hoping it to be a temporary thing. I have traveled and visited many, many parts of Mexico and do think there are many nicer places than this.

The crime isn't even the biggest issue, but it is always in the back of my mind. I think the fact that so many murders happen, people here have become immune to crime, because the police have little control over the narcos, and the lack of police control you can see manifested in other ways. People drive very aggressively here. It is common to see people run 3-4 red lights in a row. I knew of two girls who were eating at a sushi restaurant when it got held up at gunpoint by several men. The police did nothing. 

Again, you may live here and not see anything or have anything happen to you. If you keep to yourself and mind your business, fine. I don't particularly like living that way when I used to live in a city where I felt safe running outside on the street at dusk by myself, walking around in the evenings alone, driving in the street without fear someone is going to run a red light and hit me, going out to a bar without fear that a narco gang is going to come and hold it up. I don't know. You have to accept that is the life style. Or just be oblivious to it and hope nothing happens. Anyway, it is also terribly hot here and people are not always terribly friendly (I think the narco culture makes people suspicious or rude)....that's just my two cents.


----------



## stoya2s

cancion said:


> *Hello,
> My name is Cristian, and I might be move to Culiacan from September this year, together with my wife. I will receive a monthly salary of 16.250 mexican pesos, and I want to ask you a few questions:
> 1-in your opinion this salary is good or a bad deal?
> 2-please give me some average prices of monthly rent in Cuilacan (a one bedroom apartment in a good and safe zone to live)
> 3-is it safe to live there?
> Thank you in advance, and I will be grateful if you reply me.
> Cristian*


Hey Cristian:
My name is Simeon and I got the same job. I guess I will be the new second trombone player in the same orchestra. I understand your concern but I don't think you have too much to worry about. From what I have found out my understanding is that the most important thing is to rent a house or an apartment in a safe area, so if I were you this is what I would focus my attention on. I am getting there on the 21st, when are you arriving? You can usually fly to Europe for about $1000 depending on the season of course. Generally speaking flights during the winter are the cheapest. Hope to see you there soon. Have a safe trip!


----------



## cancion

stoya2s said:


> Hey Cristian:
> My name is Simeon and I got the same job. I guess I will be the new second trombone player in the same orchestra. I understand your concern but I don't think you have too much to worry about. From what I have found out my understanding is that the most important thing is to rent a house or an apartment in a safe area, so if I were you this is what I would focus my attention on. I am getting there on the 21st, when are you arriving? You can usually fly to Europe for about $1000 depending on the season of course. Generally speaking flights during the winter are the cheapest. Hope to see you there soon. Have a safe trip!


*Dear Simeon,

I just receive your kind reply. Thank you foe all. Just today I was informed that I won the 2nd oboe position in that orchestra (same as you). I want to bring y wife with me, do you go alone?
From Romania-where I am form to Culiacan the travel is about 2600 $/person.
Do you think that we are to be fine with our monthly salary?
Cristian
*


----------



## RVGRINGO

CONGRATULATIONS.
It seems that a small Romanian group will be meeting in Culiacan. I'm sure that you will all be mutually supportive in adapting to the new orchestra and the new environment.


----------



## monika992

If any other expats are interested in meeting up here in Culiacan, send me a msg, i am game!

Just a note - there aren't really any safe zones in Culiacan. The more upscale zones are not necessarily nicers b/c many narcos live there. The violence is ever increasing here. there was a shoot-out in the Sam's Club parking lot the other night. It's scary - my boyfriend and I had been talking about going that very night but decided we were too tired to be bothered. Thank God!

It's unfortunate because I love Mexico as a country in general, but the violence in pockets of the country just can't be ignored. People are just desensitized to it. Kids idolize it. I cannot imagine staying here long term and raising my kids here (at least in our state). For awhile, its ok...but I am planning to move back to the US next spring.


----------



## cancion

RVGRINGO said:


> CONGRATULATIONS.
> It seems that a small Romanian group will be meeting in Culiacan. I'm sure that you will all be mutually supportive in adapting to the new orchestra and the new environment.


*
*Thank you for your kind word.


----------



## cancion

stoya2s said:


> Hey Cristian:
> My name is Simeon and I got the same job. I guess I will be the new second trombone player in the same orchestra. I understand your concern but I don't think you have too much to worry about. From what I have found out my understanding is that the most important thing is to rent a house or an apartment in a safe area, so if I were you this is what I would focus my attention on. I am getting there on the 21st, when are you arriving? You can usually fly to Europe for about $1000 depending on the season of course. Generally speaking flights during the winter are the cheapest. Hope to see you there soon. Have a safe trip!


*Dear Simeon,
I want to fly to Culiacan but it seems that the costs is to much for me. How much did you payed for your flight to Culiacan from Bulgaria? And , did they send you any money in advance? I ask you such things because I don't have the money and I ask them to send me the money (for flight) in advance , or a plane ticket purchase by them.Cristian*


----------



## munez

*Culiacan*



VanVader said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I have decided to take the job. I am not a big partier or night owl, so its not like I will be prowling the streets at night. I figure I will keep my nose clean and do my job. If its too much, its only a year contract.


Hi VanVader
I am in a similar situation to where you were with a job offer in Culiacan.
I;m not sure whether to take it up as I dont know really what the situation is there.
Ive been to a few places where ppl that ppl have tried to put me off going to before and felt comfortable so I just want to get a realistic perspective of the area.
I have been to Mexico before but only in pretty safe touristy areas.

Can you tell me much about your experience there, are you still there?
Any advice would be great.

Cheers
munez


----------



## munez

*Culiacan*

Hi Cancion,

Are you still in Culiacan? Do you play in the orchestra there?
I was wondering if you could give me any impressions about the city.
I'm aware that it can be dangerous but just want to get an idea as to what daily life is like, the people in the area? Do many expats live there and do they socialize much in the city or pretty much stick to themselves?
Any info would be great 
Cheers
Munez



cancion said:


> *Thank you again. I imagine that in the orchestra is spoken English too, and concerning Spanish, myself and my wife have basic knowledge. I love Spanish , and I consider to be the 2nd language on Earth as beauty (after Romanian, of course- and by the way Romanian and Spanish are no such different -because both of them are Latin languages). Please tell me about the rent in Culiacan in a good zone-how higher or lower can it be? I imagine that I can learn Spanish fast , because English I've learned it after a book which had no cd / tape , only the phonetic translation .So...Spanish it won't be such a problem . I am worried about my wife, and if I'll be able to find her a place to work (nglish teacher/French teacher, or translator in those both languages) will be great. We could manage our expenses more effective. If you have some ideas in that direction, please write me. *


----------

